# Kayak Anchors



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I am going to visit my local kayak shop on sunday and HOPEFULLY leave with a sparkling new Viking Espri!

Whilst i am there, do you believe i should get an anchor? I usually fish over sand and silt around Moreton Bay and in some of the rivers there is usually a flow.

Can i get some suggestions which anchors are usefull for these areas and how i need to rig my anchor to my kayak.

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated as always!

Dan.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Depends on your type of fishing if you drift all the time then a Drogue is handy otherwise an anchor can be pretty handy if you hit a patch of fish , yep i would say get an anchor and a drogue and then look in the Wikki here for anchor trolleys and set yourself one up and your ready to rock


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Baz. Completely forgot about the wiki section 

Dan.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A 2kgs dumbell makes a perfect anchor and won't snag up either mate, and being plastic coated won't mark your yak either.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Dodge, you think a 2kg dumbell would anchor up in the sand though? They dont seem to have much "grappling" potential :?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahhh okay Yaker, I think I will try the Dumbell anchor to start with just to keep me ontop of the fish. I will also see how I like the drifting without a drogue (see if its okay or too fast). Depending on the results, ill invest in a drogue net.

Thanks for the help guys 

Dan.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danw said:


> Hey Dodge, you think a 2kg dumbell would anchor up in the sand though? They dont seem to have much "grappling" potential :?


Dan have used one for 4 years with no worries mate, you will find they bury in the sand.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahhh okay thanks Dodge and to all the others


----------



## guyak (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought I would show you a photo of my espri with new anchor trolley. I will be using a .75kg fold up grapnel. I used the grapnel last summer in lake macquarie and found it pretty good on the flats.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow Guyak, that trolley system looks great... Might have to kit mine out with one sooner or later. For the time being i just "Go with the flow" as one might say. 

Dan.


----------



## guyak (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, Dan

since that photo I have added an 8inch bungee to the main carabee for shock absorption. Thanks to the informed advice on the forum.


----------



## glint (Oct 26, 2009)

When anchoring over reef structure all i use is a 3 lb dive weight attached to a length of chain about 2 m long.i am anchoring a prowler elite and often are in 2 knots of rip.It holds well and i have never got it stuck.


----------



## glint (Oct 26, 2009)

guyak said:


> I thought I would show you a photo of my espri with new anchor trolley. I will be using a .75kg fold up grapnel. I used the grapnel last summer in lake macquarie and found it pretty good on the flats.


most of us kiwi yakers run our trolley the full length of the yak so that we can anchor or sea anchor from either bow or stern. Comes in handy when working reef structure or in close to rocks.


----------

